# 05 Altima Bose Help



## tmcgough (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a 2005 Altima with the bose system, I am wanting to install a amp and sub. I understand that I will need a line level converter to make the pre amps, but where do I tap into the factory speaker wires at. Thanks.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

Does the amp have high level input wires.


----------

